# BBQ PITMASTERS TLC AUG 12th 9 CST



## ballagh (Jul 21, 2010)

I cannot wait for this to start again.  I love watching Myron smack talk everyone.  I believe he is judging this year, so that might makes things a little more intresting :)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 21, 2010)

I did get to watch it last year so Im looking fwd to it.


----------



## duffman (Jul 22, 2010)

Is it a serise or a single episode? Sounds interesting.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 22, 2010)

Click on the link and meet the new host

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37405208/ns/today-foodwine/


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh boy here we go again.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 22, 2010)

Cliff Thanks for the link.......  Did he say boil ribs?


----------



## ballagh (Jul 22, 2010)

argh,,,i dont care for chef roberts.  give me pitmaster ed mitchell.  love that guy.  duff, it is a series about bbq contests.  the use every type of smoker on there and they give ya some tips and tricks.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2010)

cliffcarter said:


> Click on the link and meet the new host
> 
> http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/37405208/ns/today-foodwine/


They should have got Jesse James, at least he know's smoke and fire.


----------



## duffman (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds like an fun show, I will be adding that to the DVR List.


----------



## eman (Jul 27, 2010)

Heard somewhere that the new season was going to be more of a weekly heads up comp. between 2 of the teams and not so much of a free for all like last season.

   I hope not!


----------

